# Marijuana Passion Chat is now on



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. As you can see MP was nice enough to put the chat back up for us to use. My question is: *

*What is the best time to chat: 6:00 pm to 6:00 am*
*What do you think would be the best time? *
*




*


----------



## advocate (Mar 27, 2006)

... I'd at least narrow it down to a specific time zone... est, pst etc..


----------



## advocate (Mar 27, 2006)

Nevermind...I'm stoned..


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah, i think the 6 pm to 6am is a good idea.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 30, 2006)

come on guys and gals whats the best time to chat?


----------



## kackarot (Mar 30, 2006)

what


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 30, 2006)

let's get this thing rolling, that way we can communicate faster.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 30, 2006)

How about from 4pm to 8pm each day in each respective time zone?

4:00  pm   ET USA is:
3:00  pm   CT USA
2:00  pm   MT USA
1:00  pm   PT USA
Noon        AT ALASKA USA
11:00 am  HT HAWAII USA
10:00 pm  England
11:00 pm  Netherlands

So, If you want to chat with someone in another place and you agree on 4pm, Eastern USA time, then you'll know what time it is there.

At least from this, you can do the math and know what time it is at 4pm to 8pm your time, at another location.

WARNING: Don't try this if you're high. Hahahahahaahaha


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok I gotta go with Stoney Buds advice...don't try to figure this out while you're high.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 31, 2006)

this has probably already been answered....but we can open the chat and leave the site right?  and still be connected to the chat room? 

Thanks

and yes i agree with *Stoney Bud* and *GreenDayGirl* ...way to hard to figure out when stoned


----------



## veracan (Sep 12, 2008)

What were u guys talkin' bout?


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 12, 2008)

Chat a? Best time???
Hardly ever...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 12, 2008)

*Damn guys this thread is like 2 years old.  :holysheep:  We use to have a chat box at the top of the forum. It was removed because it was slowing down the site.  *


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 12, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn guys this thread is like 2 years old.  :holysheep:  We use to have a chat box at the top of the forum. It was removed because it was slowing down the site.  *



lol


----------

